# My car has been "Volked"!!



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

19" Bronze CE28N No front center caps yet but had to take a few pictures nonetheless


































Cheers for the hosting Bean


----------



## ELM0 (Jul 28, 2003)

Looks tops! But I hate those blue wheel nuts that everyone has


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Brilliant!!
Excellent matching there   :smokin:


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice one DIno ... car looking good matey


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Splumph.  

Yep, I like that a lot. Looking very nice. The blue nuts kinda match the car, so get the thumbs up from me.

Don't envy you having to clean in between all those spokes though.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

That looks fab


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Looks stunning Dino :smokin:


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Absolutely perfect for the car Dino, the car sits really well too, you must be chuffed.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

That looks really good Dino,

Out of interest what intercooler are you running?? and what suspension? as it seems to be a sensible distance for ground clearance and front lip.

Rgds
Nito


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*dcd*

oh man , nice pair of wheels you got there


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Hey - they look familiar 

Looking good!


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Another opportunity for me to use this smily:










Your car is the vehicular equivalent of an orgasm


----------



## Sai (Oct 14, 2002)

awesome!!!
any higher-res pics? would be an awesome backgruond!!
thanks!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Looks superb Dino  - luv the wheels and the blue nuts (got a set of them on my white Work wheels too - match Bayside Blue almost perfectly  ) :smokin: 

just one thing...what happened to the carbon mirrors? Did you have to remove them for the shaken?


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Absolutely gorgeous.

I particularly like the colour-coded front spoiler.. I know its a small point but I've always wondered about doing mine and that pic confirms it 

An excellent example of a carefully and respectfully modded car.


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Stunning mate  (i can't wait until i work through my mods list and get some Volks eventually), can the nuts be in any colour..

Just one question? Where do you get the clear light on the drivers side of the number plate, as i want to replace my fog lamp with a clear one?

Andy


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks  

Peter...yep I wasn't expecting it to sit so well. Chuffed for sure!

Nito...I'm running Nismo S-tunes (same as you I think?) and a GReddy SPL I/C with piping kit (which has been polished a bit more)

DDave...yes they came off for the shaken. I was supposed to get them back on this week but I guess I'll get round to it soon. Bloody pointless regulations..,  

Andy, got it from Nissan. Its the ER34 reverse light or a BNR34 N1 reverse light. I got the part number through Shin. And I didn't wire it in as a second reverse light, its still a fog light but with a clear lens


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
fancy doing a 7k launch again? hehe

niiice wheeeells

i can also see a picture of you sitting on the ground with a tooth brush cleaning the spokes haha

Ent


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Yummy


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

DCD said:


> Andy, got it from Nissan. Its the ER34 reverse light or a BNR34 N1 reverse light. I got the part number through Shin. And I didn't wire it in as a second reverse light, its still a fog light but with a clear lens


Thanks Mate, i'll mail Shin, i want to keep it as the fog light too, thinking of fitting a high intensity white LED cluster that lights up Red, i'm thinking of smoking them out a little too, to mach the front repeaters  

Andy


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Dino,

Lovely. No surprise you got there before me! Also its put my mind at rest as I thought the combination was poor when they were on my car. What size tyres did you go for - 275/35/19??


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

*Looking good.*

Just a quick question to all members, how many of us have Volk wheels on now? They seem to be the fav choice.

Mine are Top secret Volk 10.5/18
Also mine have 295/35/18 tyres, are these the best choice for these wheel?

Graham


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Andy...I just got a high intensity Raybrig light and painted it with many layers of Tamiya clear red. Its birghter than the standard fog light ever was :smokin: 

Vince...went for AVS Sport 275/30/19 anythign over that will rub way before full lock


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Looking mint, Dino. Very nice ride height - suit the car perfectly. Great choice!  

Cya O!


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

My favourite Volks :smokin: Nice one Dino


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looks stunning Dino - good choice mate.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*Awesome Dino*

Looks simply stunning mate! :smokin:


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

As I wrote you in the email Dino, it looks great! One question though: Was it because I asked for pics that made you take these?   

/P


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Dino,

Just noticed......they look top


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

That looks seriously hot Dino!!!
Top job.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Dino.*

Looks mean, Very good    

Mick


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice looking wheels Dino, they suit it very very well.

Your cars is looking sweet (Nice GT-R badge and now the clear rear fog <cough cough>) A man of taste


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Looks superb dino. Sits perfectly with the s-tune suspension. 

You have mail by the way!


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

it's looking awesome


----------



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

indeedy, looking very very nice.

Lovely wheels !

Cheers

Si


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 27, 2004)

very very nice


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Dino, I am simply speechless  

The one word that come to mind is "stunning"  

Impeccable taste my friend


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thank you all  

Yes, I'm still very chuffed


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

sorry for the brief hi-jack Dino.



Hope4Sun said:


> Stunning mate  (i can't wait until i work through my mods list and get some Volks eventually), can the nuts be in any colour..
> 
> Just one question? Where do you get the clear light on the drivers side of the number plate, as i want to replace my fog lamp with a clear one?
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy,

I have this particular light for sale, it is the ER34 reverse light or a BNR34 N1 reverse light, it is in almost new condition, no flaw to it, are you interested?

Dino, Bean, hipogtr and a few others here knows me, they can prove I am a trust worthy person to buy from, even though I am in California  Shipping don't cost that much


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Jeff is a top bloke!  Plus, the light came from a reliable source


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Somehow missed this  

Another set of first class pictures from TEAM Baysides own David Bailey !!   

Cars looking very well mate, you must be well chuffed. I must get around to sending you guys your TEAM logo's so that the cars are complete !!.

J.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Hope you don't mean this David Bailey

http://crd.lbl.gov/~dhbailey/


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

LOL! 

Good one!  :smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I feel a "dandy deano" moment comming on !!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry mate,

Your cover is blown.......................as a photographer you must be well aware that the camera never lies !!!










     

J.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

PMSL!!! Excellent James!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

*WOW*

Now i want to go get a R34 too......
That looks real nice, we went again
2day for D1, awesome.


----------



## The Red Racer (May 21, 2004)

Nice R34 dude, but I woulda gone with the TE37's for my own R34 (If I had one, that is  )


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

The Red Racer said:


> Nice R34 dude, but I woulda gone with the TE37's for my own R34 (If I had one, that is  )


A while ago I would have thought the same but after seeing these on Weka's R34 and now DCD's I think they look stunning and they really really seem to work with the blue.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> I have this particular light for sale, it is the ER34 reverse light or a BNR34 N1 reverse light, it is in almost new condition, no flaw to it


Sorry to continue the hi-jack. Just want to say that Jeff, you have PM.

/P


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Howsie said:


> A while ago I would have thought the same but after seeing these on Weka's R34 and now DCD's I think they look stunning and they really really seem to work with the blue.


Just hope mine looks as good!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

weka said:


> Just hope mine looks as good!


It does Vince they've been on it for ages.


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Howsie said:


> It does Vince they've been on it for ages.


Acutually forgot to add 'when its ready'!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

bladerider said:


> ......the camera never lies !!!


WOW, Never realised Dino was so short


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

DCD said:


> Jeff is a top bloke!  Plus, the light came from a reliable source


Thanks Dino  

Yes the light was source by Dino  Thanks again on that


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

The Red Racer said:


> Nice R34 dude, but I woulda gone with the TE37's for my own R34 (If I had one, that is  )


Lets just say I try to be different. I think the TE is tad too popular....


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Couldnt agree with you more DCD!!!


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Looks awsome Dino... well you always had your own special touches on the car. grats on the choice I know you have been thinking carfully about which rims, and am very happy with the choice you made.. Dont scratch em or else.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Quick question for you Dino; have your arches been rolled to accomodate the 19's? I know you was mentioning the slight rubbing on full lock. is there any other problems relating to the 19" fitment? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

No problems at all. Don't need to roll the rear fenders as I run a fair bit of camber and under compression there is no contact


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

that looks real tasty to hump... i just saw the video but i havent seen this new rims pics.... mmm mmm mmm. i love those ce28n's makes me want to get a 34 just to fit a 19 inch rims :smokin:  

btw i own nismo lm-gt4's but its small 17 x 9.5 and running on 255/40 and the tires rubs on the fender when i make a tight turn, its hard to fit 18's and higher on a 32 he he he he.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

We should organize a Daikoku futo meeting soon or someting...at least until its still nice and warm

(then you can hump it  )


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

yeah, i heard miguel and them is going sunday night. whatcha guys think? honestly me, i dont know yet. but ill ask around see if they want to go.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

DCD - May I please ask what made you go for the Yokohama AVS Sport tyres. I am about to order a set of tyres for mine, and after receiving a hammering for being influenced by tread pattern, (probably rightly so), I read other peoples views on here, as well as other places.

I was gonna go for AVS sports, but not many people seemed to like them, (grip not great, noisey?). Goodyear F1s seemed the tyre of choice, but as they are out of stock everywhere it seems, I may need to reconsider. 

Are the AVS Sports ok in your opinion, and what influenced your choice.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

They're the tyres on hipogtr's car, so if they are good enough for a 900 PS car then they should be OK


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

but when can we all meet up, it would be nice again to have like a meet somewhere.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

tim b said:


> DCD - May I please ask what made you go for the Yokohama AVS Sport tyres. I am about to order a set of tyres for mine, and after receiving a hammering for being influenced by tread pattern, (probably rightly so), I read other peoples views on here, as well as other places.
> 
> I was gonna go for AVS sports, but not many people seemed to like them, (grip not great, noisey?). Goodyear F1s seemed the tyre of choice, but as they are out of stock everywhere it seems, I may need to reconsider.
> 
> Are the AVS Sports ok in your opinion, and what influenced your choice.


I can assure you they are great for grip, better than my previous Yokohama DNA GP. Reason I went for them is that I don't see the necessity to pay more for Bridgestone tyres. I was originally planning to go for the new RE-01R but after seeing the stupid price and releasing that with my driving style would probably last 5000km (vry soft compound) I opted for the next best thing. One other main reason is the lack of tramlining for non-longitudinal thread tyres like the AVS. I recently drove a Nismo 350Z S-tune GT fitted with 19" S03's and although they had good grip I have never driven a car that tramlined so bad...worst than the BNR34 on standard RE040! So again this pushed me for the Yokohama...which incidentally are also "E" marked so acceptable when I register the car in Italy.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

yUkz2daIZZO said:


> but when can we all meet up, it would be nice again to have like a meet somewhere.


I'm up for a meet soon...when would be good for people?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD said:


> I recently drove a Nismo 350Z S-tune GT fitted with 19" S03's and although they had good grip I have never driven a car that tramlined so bad...worst than the BNR34 on standard RE040!


How weird....my S-03s don't tramline at all  
RE050s are also supposed to be good - are they pricey ?


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

weekends are always good for us. any body else? u think we should post this in the meetings and events section?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

David, really? Thats strange? Maybe its because your 275s are so wide they don't get sucked into the grooves/depressions in the roads as much as the thinner 350Z tyres? Anyway considering they would have cost me almost 80,000 Yen more for the set than the Yokohama I wouldn't have picked them anyways. RE050 is also a good tyre but that is even more expensive than the S03s and the RE-01R even more than that! So I'm sticking to YH for the future

Yukio...yep probably better to open a thread in the meetings section. The Meetings section will soon have a Japan-sub-section so we'll have our own little area


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

DCD said:


> The Meetings section will soon have a Japan-sub-section so we'll have our own little area


bout bl00dy time too   

weekends are (usually) good for me too. I need an excuse to get out in the car...it hasn't moved in over a month!


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

i like the falken azenis rt 215 myself. but i used to own yokohama potenza re01 and it work like a champ, until the threads started hanging out hehehehe. then my shaken was due so i needed to change it and i went on the cheap route which was the hankook tires got it for 40,000 yen for all four and it works like crap, i used it at hakone when we were shooting and when it started warming up i can feel my car start to slip.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Looks very nice Dino !


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi Dino,

Very nice.  

Yukio,

Just out of curiosity, what did you "shoot" in Hakone?  

Regards,

Shin


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks Shin & Simon


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Shin*

I think they were shooting/filming some footage for newera's DVD...that and sexually assaulting Gio's car


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi Dave,

Just kidding. It seems to have come into fasion to throw someone in river or lake or pond in Japan, so I just worried Yukio shot some.....  

Regards,

Shin


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

LOL @ that Shin


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

hehehehehe... shot some birds!!! someone start a meet please, im very eager to hump dino's car.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

yUkz2daIZZO said:


> hehehehehe... shot some birds!!! someone start a meet please, im very eager to hump dino's car.


LOL!  Aren’t we all!


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback on tyres everybody. I have ordered 4 off Yokohama AVS Sports today, 265 30 19, should be in the tyre shop on Friday.

Getting desparate for them to be fitted, want them now . I have four very expensive ornaments in the shape of brank spank-me new silver TE37s sitting about in the lounge at the moment , all sad and tyre-less.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

19,s on a 32..........;-(


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Don't worry, it'll be fine.  

I have a set of other wheels and tyres for drag strip use etc, so it won't be totally unusable.

Although most people, (all people actualy), recomended against the 19s, I have always always wanted a big power Skyline on big rims, and now is probably the only chance I'll get before having to sell it, and spend all my wages on mortgages and kitchens.  

My missus convinced me to always go for what I really wanted, 'cos her Dad died two years ago and he had been pondering buying himself a car he really wanted, but died before he got the chance. From then on she said to always go with what you really want while you still can.  

Whoa, that got a bit deep there, sorry about that. Yep, its probably a toss idea about 19s, but they are what I really really wanted.  , (again thanks to my kind sponsor Mint credit card company  ).


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Bean said:


> They're the tyres on hipogtr's car, so if they are good enough for a 900 PS car then they should be OK


900 PS, that is not what I heard  

under estimating it, isn't it?


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

DCD said:


> David, really? Thats strange? Maybe its because your 275s are so wide they don't get sucked into the grooves/depressions in the roads as much as the thinner 350Z tyres? Anyway considering they would have cost me almost 80,000 Yen more for the set than the Yokohama I wouldn't have picked them anyways. RE050 is also a good tyre but that is even more expensive than the S03s and the RE-01R even more than that! So I'm sticking to YH for the future


I have a feeling tramlining have a lot to do with the toe setting in the alignment, less to do with the tyres. I would say a toe out setting on the front wheels for aggressive turn-in response would induce a lot of tramlining, maybe Nismo put in a lot of toe out on the 350Z S-Tune GT to make it turn great?

It is weird, I just checked, the S03 actually is cheaper then the AVSs here, maybe different country have different prices.

I am on Toyo Proxes T1-S now and they are perfectly fine, great prices and last a long time. Maybe you might want to look at this tire in the future. I always buy BS, YH tyres, but this time my friend convinced me to get the Toyo, hey what do I know, they are great!


----------

